# best tires for stock wheels



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I can't afford any decent wheels but I need to get my tires replaces soon and I still have the stock 13" wheels. What is the best tire I can get for the stock wheels and is there any way to fit a wider tire on the stock wheels. I have Goodyear Integrity's that my dad put on before he died. I don't know anything about wheels and tires so I was wondering if you guys could reccomend some sizes.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have these Sumitomos from www.tirerack.com size 175/70-13 and they are great. The widest I've had on my steelies was 185/70. I haven't heard of wider street tires for 13" rims but I'm sure they exist.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

A friend had 205/60-13 on his sentra...
they didnt really look nice...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I run Yokohama Avid T4 tires 175-70-13 on my stock 13" wheels, very good wet/dry grip long treadwear & quiet. I like them...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I ran Toyo Spectrums on my Sentra in 175-70-13. They were decent in autocross, good in snow for an all season (not that you would need that ability) and were excellent in the rain and on loose surfaces.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm not really looking for anything low profile, just something a little wider and grippier than what I already have.


----------

